# my 29 gallon rescape



## silent069 (Jun 29, 2011)

Just added some driftwood and some more rocks to the aquarium.



























hospital tank housing my new otto's.










Taken with my iphone. Some pictures aren't very clear.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Looks pretty good, but seeing through the back of the tank throws it off for me. I paint the back of my tanks


----------



## silent069 (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks pyrrolin.

When I upgraded from my 15 gallon to this I wasn't sure what I wanted to do with the background. I had a garbage bag taped to the back of my 15. That might be a good project for this afternoon.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Ya, that could work for a background, but you need to ensure that it has no bubbles.


----------

